# Website Software



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm looking into building a new e commerce site. I found a software co. called ewisoft. They have a trial version that seem s to be o.k. Their website has no contact info. at all. Makes me a little nervous, anyone know about this co.?
Thanks
Ric.


----------



## screen.worx (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't purchase from a company that doesn't have contact information or offer support for that matter.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here you go Website Building Software: Create Websites without HTML coding. EZGenerator Website builder


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Roger, I'll give the a look. Also taking a look @ 3dcart, ever here of these guys?


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to build a website similar to cafe press and use some of my own links within the site like lake gear,sports etc. Can this be done and how?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We looked at 3D Cart a while back when we were contemplating options for our new store. Ultimately we decided to go with someone else. 3D Cart just struck us as a little too cluttered and other options seemed easier. My IT guys looked at it more closely than I did, and they said it didn't have as many features as other options. 

I'm certainly not saying that it's a bad option, but I do know it wasn't the right option for us.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I like what you've done. Your site looks good. Thanks so much


----------

